# My Great Pyrenees, Zoe.



## TheWriteKind (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Great Pyrenees, Zoe. She's only 1 1/2, not full grown yet!


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

How majestic looking he is. Just gorgeous...Does he drool? I understand some of them don't. I had a Newfie that didn't drool. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, bet she takes up a lot of space on the couch


----------



## bucilla (Sep 13, 2006)

wow what big beautiful girl


----------



## KeiraBaby93 (Dec 8, 2006)

oh my gosh its beautiful, i have one myself whose due to have puppys in two months. theres such an awsome breed


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*great dogs*

i have two great pyrs they are the best dogs my dog miggie is 2 1/2 years old and my dog moe is 1 year old both females they do a great job. protecting my livestock sheep cattle donkeys and others i will always have great pyrs they rock


----------

